# Fly rod “scabbard”



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Saw this idea on hells bays insta and happen to be doing a rebuild on a 17’ 1973 mako so I’ll be trying my hand at it. Had some extra carbon fiber laying around the garage and I’m gonna lay it up with a few layers of 12oz carbon. Should have it on the waxed mold tomorrow


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Very cool. Make sure you have a drain at the end of the rod tube. I'm sure you've already thought of that though...


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Looks like something to mess up your foot or ankle on to me, over thinking it IMO.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Looks like something to mess up your foot or ankle on to me, over thinking it IMO.


It’ll be on top of a gunwale that I won’t be walking down


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2020)

Very cool! I believe that was Flip Pallet’s idea and @Chris Morejohn made it happen? Either way, I like it and will be watching to see what ya come up with!


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Flip: build me a scabbard for my fly rod
HB: b-but it looks like a peni-
Flip: build it!!!!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

This is the “skiff” it’s going on. I think it’ll be perfect for running the beaches chasing Bonita or if a cobia or mahi pops up behind the boat


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I know that butterscotch color well


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

I think it looks cool in concept but come from the less is more camp (KISS). Think it through, as it seems much easier to just stow a rod from underneath rather than trying to flex and force the rod into the scabbard gizmo. The reel will also be subject to a dousing when running in a stiff chop when a storm comes up....which has never happened to me.....?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2020)

I think it was more for stowing the rod quickly for goin through mangroves and such not for running.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Got it....


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The rub? Exactly what's been mentioned with that short pocket your fly rod is going to get scuffed up just taking it in and out of the "scabbard" - not to mention that your reel, and reel cover, will be exposed to lots of stuff (sun, water, big feet) that you don't want it exposed to...

Here's what most did years ago in your situation with that closed in inner liner with no under gunnel storage... Simply lay out a generous storage outline on the side of your inner liner - then use a panel saw or jig saw to cut it out... opening up a tremendous under gunnel storage area that otherwise goes un-used... Once you've made the cut you'll have to fabricate rod holders and drill into the forward bulkhead to install rod tubes (yes, more than one -pretty simply to add rod storage for eight rods - four on a side if you do both sides in this manner. I've seen bigger boats that could store eight rods on each side in this manner - all of them securely out of the way in any conditions.

Yes, you'll have to smooth out and dress the edges of your cutouts (I'd do both sides as a matter of course) and a bit of extra this and that - carpet the interior sides that are actually the inside of your hull, etc. The results - a tremendous additional storage made available and complete under gunnel storage for fly rods and other rods needing horizontal - out of the way, storage... 

I'm sure that there's probably one or two around that have boats that they've modified in this way... I don't believe I've ever seen a standard inner-liner type boat that had any foam or other stuff on the sides where you'd be cutting out your inner liner - and leaving it properly attached at bottom and top don't believe you'll be altering any strength features that inner liner provides along the side from floor to gunnel...

Hope this helps... but it's definitely "old school"


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for the thoughts guys but the scabbard is being built! Lol everyone has pretty valid points that make me second guess it but I’m goin through with it. I’ll post more pics as it develops


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Jred said:


> Thanks for the thoughts guys but the scabbard is being built! Lol everyone has pretty valid points that make me second guess it but I’m goin through with it. I’ll post more pics as it develops


Id rather you not do it just so you don’t outclass my 17 mako. That’ll be a slick feature even if you don’t use it it’ll look slick.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Don't think flip got that accessory on the eldarado?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Mold worked well. I have to clean up some of the clay and probably fair a couple spots but I’m happy with the way it turned out!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Looking good! Will be a super cool looking add on. I love those old Mako 17's


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sick man! I saw pictures for something similar to this on an east cape caimen lite, super trick man!


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll take one for my Caimen when you've got yours finished. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> The rub? Exactly what's been mentioned with that short pocket your fly rod is going to get scuffed up just taking it in and out of the "scabbard" - not to mention that your reel, and reel cover, will be exposed to lots of stuff (sun, water, big feet) that you don't want it exposed to...
> 
> Here's what most did years ago in your situation with that closed in inner liner with no under gunnel storage... Simply lay out a generous storage outline on the side of your inner liner - then use a panel saw or jig saw to cut it out... opening up a tremendous under gunnel storage area that otherwise goes un-used... Once you've made the cut you'll have to fabricate rod holders and drill into the forward bulkhead to install rod tubes (yes, more than one -pretty simply to add rod storage for eight rods - four on a side if you do both sides in this manner. I've seen bigger boats that could store eight rods on each side in this manner - all of them securely out of the way in any conditions.
> 
> ...


Capt. Jan on here bought my old Scout 192 Sportfish, and did exactly what Bob is talking about. He did a build thread on here to show how he did it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Wait.... Your building it out of epoxy and carbon fiber to reduce weight on your 1990's something polyester resin/ woven roven/ chop/ fiberglass mat built Mako? I'm I missing something here?

In all honesty, that design is not going to work well since you may break the butt section of the rod near the handle, trying to bend the rod up to get it out of that well. It wasn't well thought out, no matter who designed it. So what, FLip wanted it. Maybe he needed Chris to design it.


----------



## Wetwork (Nov 22, 2017)

Nowhere does he say it is to save weight. He already had the material. I think it is cool as hell. I want to do something similar.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Will it match his yeti cooler is what I want to know, still cool.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Wait.... Your building it out of epoxy and carbon fiber to reduce weight on your 1990's something polyester resin/ woven roven/ chop/ fiberglass mat built Mako? I'm I missing something here?
> 
> In all honesty, that design is not going to work well since you may break the butt section of the rod near the handle, trying to bend the rod up to get it out of that well. It wasn't well thought out, no matter who designed it. So what, FLip wanted it. Maybe he needed Chris to design it.


I used the carbon cloth cause it conformed to all the bends well. I also already had it left over from other projects. The rod won’t need to have a dramatic bend in it to slide into the pvc I’ll have because I’ll be able to start it at a small angle and put it in.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Charles Hadley said:


> Will it match his yeti cooler is what I want to know, still cool.


It won’t match the yeti since I’m painting it to match the rest of the gunwale lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2020)

@Jred, I like the concept and am trying to visualize a similar scabbard for a casting rod/reel. I think the scabbard is a great concept for quickly stowing a rod when pushing through some mangroves or slow motoring to another spot when you are alone.


----------



## silverg hog (Nov 17, 2018)

How is this project coming along. Hope to pick up a 171 soon.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> @Jred, I like the concept and am trying to visualize a similar scabbard for a casting rod/reel. I think the scabbard is a great concept for quickly stowing a rod when pushing through some mangroves or slow motoring to another spot when you are alone.


A piece of seadeck with a bungie cord or a running through it is what I've been using. There are a few ways you can configure it to make the cord replaceable. Cord is better than velcro. Velcro makes a surprising amount of noise.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

silverg hog said:


> How is this project coming along. Hope to pick up a 171 soon.


It’s coming along well. I’ve got to finish rigging the bilge and under the deck before gluing down. I’ll post pics of the scabbard when it’s done but it’ll be awhile


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> Flip: build me a scabbard for my fly rod
> HB: b-but it looks like a peni-
> Flip: build it!!!!


HAHA!!! underrated comment right there^^


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> I know that butterscotch color well


Yep, will roast your feet. I changed my Mako to cream color via KiwiGrip.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> Yep, will roast your feet. I changed my Mako to cream color via KiwiGrip.


 I went Matterhorn white nonskid. World of difference.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> I went Matterhorn white nonskid. World of difference.


I tried a flavor of white with mine too at first, but it was making me snow blind as HELL. Should have named the white I used "cataract white" Jesus it was brutal.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> I tried a flavor of white with mine too at first, but it was making me snow blind as HELL. Should have named the white I used "cataract white" Jesus it was brutal.











the Matterhorn is a little toned down. Not too bad on the eyes at all.


----------



## silverg hog (Nov 17, 2018)

E


Lowtidelowlife said:


> View attachment 119928
> 
> the Matterhorn is a little toned down. Not too bad on the eyes at all.


What speakers and how many on your Mako?


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

silverg hog said:


> E
> 
> 
> What speakers and how many on your Mako?


I did 2 JL 8.8’s and an amp. It is beyond more than I will ever need for the rare occasion I actually put a little Steely Dan on. No head unit, Bluetooth dongle to the amp, I rarely go over 25% volume. Birthday present from the wife.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Very cool little project.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like it! You could make a plug that fits in the void when you aren’t using it...


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

My buddy has this in his Caimen but it holds 2 fly rods. Interestingly enough, the 1st owner of this Caimen was supposedly friends with Flip Pallot and Flip had one of these on his skiff. My take on it having used it, is it looks cool but is more a pain in the ass.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Well @Jred what ever happened with the scabbard?


----------

